# We did it Big Bison cow down



## Dang Dawg

:shock: OK :gr: 
We did it. My boy and I put together a "go now or miss out" hunt for a Bison,Cow/calf. He got the call from the Fish and game on Thursday and Saturday Morning at 3:00 am we headed to Gardner Mt. The area we could hunt is Very small and the bison have to come out of Yellowstone park AND get on Public land for IT to be able to hunt them. There is also a No Hunt zone a half mile around the Town of Gardner. We borrowed a snowmobile and trailer,a come along. He bought a Saws all and we had a bunch of asst ropes,cables and knifes,and sharping stuff. The plan was to use My 45/70 with a New load he came up with but he only had a chance to shoot 4 shells to sight in the gun,he took his CZ 375 too. As lick would have it we hunted all the areas we could scope with out seeing a bison, as we started to turn around we saw something that looked like Bison in the snow. YUP there they were . They Had to be 100 yards off a road, and 1/4 mile away from any buildings. The No hunt zone line was the road we where on ,they where on the open side. I grabbed the range finder and put it on the closest one 102 yards... There are some forest service out buildings right at 800 yards,good enough.We even had a turn around and a place to park with a small rocky ridge between us and the bison, PERFECT. Talk about the perfect storm. The only thing, a car load of Greenie bison people had followed us to the bison and where all out watching us. We stopped and RE checked all aspects in the regulations and determined we were GOOD to go. But he decided to use his tried and true 375. We walked over the ridge and started to examine the bison, it HAD to be a cow or calf... As luck would have it the close one was indeed a cow and still at 102 yards from the road and the same from us. After VERY careful aim he shot. A long silence and we had a cow bison on the ground WOW. Now what.?The FWP recommends 5 Big guys to handle a bison we say pooh on that ,two well equipped small guys can do a bison in only 3 hours. We started with skinning The top half down past the back bone, then cutting off the front and rear quarters. Then the back strap . We then gutted her out pulling the pile out of the way then we took the tenderloin out and used the saws all to cut the ribs off. We tucked the hide up close to the bison and flipped her over and continued to skin leaving it attached to the head. Took all the meat on this side the same way and finished out the neck and cut off the head rolled up the hide and there, we finished. the only thing left was the back bone and lower legs. The snow was about 2 feet deep and it took snow shoes to really get around well. We loaded ALL of it in to the big black sled and started the 102 yard trek to the road,got about 25 yards and said NOPE. Back and get the truck . I strung all out all our rope,straps and cables together and it just reached the trailer. With the help from the 6.0 V8 we drug the sled and beast to the road.There is also a No over the snow ban in the area we had to hunt. A little come a long action and we had her loaded in the sled on the trailed in just 3 hours, How cool is that. All that was left was the 4 hour trip back home, well not counting the flat we had on the trailer in Gardner. It was truly an adventure. how wonderful is it to be with you son when he gets his first of many Bison !!!!

























































Here is a link to the Vid!!

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd474/d4570/Bison%20cow/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

WAY COOL congrats


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Enjoyed your hunt thanks for sharing memories that will last for ever--------------sb


----------



## HunterGatherer

Break out the BBQ sauce! Congrats!


----------



## Rick Howard

Congrats!


----------



## Weasel

Well done. Fire up the grill.


----------



## jswift

Thanks for sharing-Great story and pictures! Looks like a lot of great meals coming up.


----------



## Scotty D.

Awesome!!!

I'd stake out that gutpile for yotes, too!!!


----------



## 220swift

Great write up and pictures. Congrats on the tatonka!!!!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt,story and pictures.


----------



## Dakota Dogs

Great hunt! I miss Paradise Valley - spent 7 years in the Livingston/Bozeman area, great wildlife activity in that area.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good hunt and story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bones44

Awesome ! Now that would be some fun and one heck of a BBQ to follow. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dang Dawg

Thanks,Even for us it was an upper end hunt. To be there was very inspiring. We had wolves howling in the distances waiting for there share for sure. We had coyotes slip in and bark there dismay at us still being there. The cleaning crew of dozens of crows and eagles came swooping in to take care of our mess as soon as we left. It all was very existing even by our standards...


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for posting this DD. Congrats to you and your son, that is an awesome story. I'm glad you were able to share it together.


----------



## beavertrapper

cool pics....awesome video....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbnks

Congratulations on a getting a nice big cow bison. That looks like alot of meat and a huge hide. You're going to be eating well for a long time.


----------

